# Need Info, Corrado brakes on mk2 a1 16v scirocco



## crazy_dude88 (Jun 29, 2007)

I want to know if anyone has done this swap. I have a 1988 scirocco 16v, I want to throw abs on them. I was wondering if early corrado brakes/abs system will swap over. Direct bolt over or mods? Thanks vortex


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Need Info, Corrado brakes on mk2 a1 16v scirocco (crazy_dude88)*

ABS is very difficult to install (and make work correctly) on a car that did not come with it from the factory.
If you have 10.1" front brake now, the Corrado G60 11" Girling 54 calipers and caliper carriers are a direct bolt-on for your car. You just need new Corrado G60 11" 4-bolt rotors, and Corrado G60/VR6 brake pads.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

germancarnut51 said:


> If you have 10.1" front brake now, the Corrado G60 11" Girling 54 calipers and caliper carriers are a direct bolt-on for your car. You just need new Corrado G60 11" 4-bolt rotors, and Corrado G60/VR6 brake pads.


Although true for an A2 chassis Golf/Jetta Mk2, that's not quite true for an A1 chassis Scirocco Mk2. The Scirocco Mk2 is still an A1 chassis. The A1 chassis 10.1 caliper brackets and uprights have a closer bolt spacing than the A2 chassis 10.1 caliper brackets an uprights. Thus, Corrado calipers on any A1 require special adapters.


----------

